# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Thought of the Day

## s0ni

*CHANGE*

"It's quite possible to leave your home for a 
walk in the early morning air and return a d
ifferent personbeguiled, enchanted."  
 Mary Chase



"Change your opinions,
keep to your principles;
change your leaves,
keep intact your roots." 
 Victor Hugo


"Since we cannot change reality, 
let us change the eyes which see reality." 
 Nikos Kazantzakis


"The world will not change until we do." 
 Jim Wallis


"Lasting change does not happen overnight. 
Lasting change happens in infinitesimal increments: 
a day, an hour, a minute, a heartbeat at a time." 
 Sarah Ban Breathnach


"Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, 
committed citizens can change the world. 
Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has." 
 Margaret Mead

----------


## s0ni

*SELF*

_ Walt Whitman, "Song of Myself"_
"My respiration and inspirationthe beating of 
my heart
the passing of blood and air through my lungs,
The sniff of green leaves and dry leaves, and 
of the shore and
darkcolored sea-rocks, and of hay in the barn
The delight alone or in the rush of the streets, 
or along the fields
and hillsides,
The feeling of health...the full-noon trill...the 
song of me
rising from bed and meeting the sun."



 "We read books to find out who we are. 
What other people, real or imaginary, do and think 
and feel is an essential guide to our understanding 
of what we ourselves are and may become.." 
 Ursula K. LeGui


"When you first awaken or before drifting off to 
sleep, quiet your mind, lift up your heart, 
muse, mull over, make discoveries. 
Consider, conceive, create, connect, concede that it all 
starts within." 
 Sarah Ban Breathnach


"When you acknowledge your romantic
 impulses, no matter how impractical, you 
strengthen the intimate connection with your 
authentic self. Connection with those things 
that fuel your passions, feed your soul, keep you alive." 
 Sarah Ban Breathnach

----------


## s0ni

*CONFIDENCE*


"You gain strength, courage and confidence by 
every experience in which you really stop to 
look fear in the face
You must do the thing you cannot do." 
 Eleanor Roosevelt



"Self-confidence is a special elixir that Spirit 
has prepared to help each of us face and 
surmount the challenges of life. It's an 
aromatic blending of invigorating essences, 
attitude, experience, wisdom, optimism, and faith." 
 Sarah Ban Breathnach


"Where are the anecdotes about learning to 
love parts of ourselves not because of how 
they lookbut because of how they feel to us" 
 Rebecca Walker



 "If I have lost confidence in myself,
 I have the universe against me." 
 Ralph Waldo Emerson  


"When you're unsure of yourself, remember 
that you can always borrow a self-confident 
attitude from your authentic self. If we act as 
if we're confident, we become so. At least for a little while." 
 Sarah Ban Breathnach



"The heads of strong
old age are beautiful
Beyond all grace of 
youth." 
 Robinson Jeffers


"Whatever you can do or dream you can, 
begin it; Boldness has genius, power and magic in it." 
 Johann Wolfgang Von Goethe

----------


## s0ni

Great it is to believe the dream 
When we stand in youth by the starry stream; 
But a greater thing is to fight life through 
And say at the end, 
"The dream was true." 
 Edwin Markham   



"It is difficult to experience moments of 
happiness if we are not aware of what it 
is we genuinely love." 
 Sarah Ban Breathnach



"The moments of happiness we enjoy take us 
by surprise. It is not that we seize them, but 
that they seize us." 
 Ashley Montagu


 "In order to hear your calling and answer it, 
you must generously give yourself the gift of 
time. It's not how fast you make your dream 
come true, but how steadily you pursue it." 
 Sarah Ban Breathnach 



"All you need is deep within you waiting to 
unfold and reveal itself. All you have to do
is be still and take time to seek for what 
is within, and you will surely find it." 
 Eileen Caddy

----------


## s0ni

*Love is life. All, everything that I understand, 
I understand only because I love. Everything is, 
everything exists, only because I love. Everything 
is united by it alone.*
 Leo Tolstoy

----------


## s0ni

Value deep within    

There are days when it can be difficult to keep going. There are times when it seems that all you've done has not done any good at all.

Yet somewhere deep within, you know that your positive efforts are already being rewarded. You know that even though the outer results have been disappointing, a real and lasting inner value has already been created.

The outer results you obtain, even when they are exactly what you want, will eventually fade. Yet the inner value you build will always be with you, and will grow even more precious with each passing day.

Even when the world offers you nothing but frustrating setbacks, the real person deep within grows ever stronger and more beautiful. Even when the world outside gives you little reason to keep going, there is in fact more reason than ever before.

Learn to let the outer world, with all its ups and downs, flow gently and continually past you. And carefully choose what truly matters to add to the treasure inside you.

Stay connected to the real, lasting value that is deep within. And life will grow richer with each passing moment.
 Ralph Marston.

----------


## s0ni

*Peace*

Peace is not something that happens to you. Peace is a part of who you are.

Peace is not something that can be taken away from you. Peace comes from the way you choose to be.

Though the world around you may be filled with confusion, noise and turmoil, you can choose to be peaceful in your own heart. Though life is filled with difficult challenges and setbacks that pop up out of nowhere, you can choose to move through each moment with a peaceful heart.

When you live only for the shallow, fleeting, frivolous things, then true peace will most certainly elude you. The way to choose peace is by investing yourself in real and lasting values.

No one can force your heart to be at peace. And no one can chase true peace away from you when it is there.

Imagine how powerful it would be to live each day with peace in your heart. And know that it is always there for you to choose.

-- Ralph Marston

----------


## s0ni

*Have the humility *  
If you think you already know all the answers, you're not likely to learn much of anything new. Yet when you have the humility to admit you don't know something, there is a world of knowledge to be gained.

If the only point of view you ever consider is your own, you'll be continually held back by a narrow, limited, stagnant perspective. Yet when you have the humility to consider the opinions of others, your eyes will be opened to a world of new opportunities.

When you put all your thoughts and energy into your own concerns, the world will seem a cold and heartless place to you. Yet when you have the humility to give of yourself to others, life becomes infinitely more warm, joyful and fulfilling.

Snobbishness, disrespect, rudeness and self importance are desperate and pathetic expressions of inner weakness. Humility, on the other hand, is a sure sign of real, abiding strength and confidence.

True greatness does not grow from arrogance, selfishness or rude, inconsiderate behavior. True greatness is firmly rooted in humility.

Practice real, sincere humility as you go through each of life's moments. And your own unique greatness will come shining through.

-- Ralph Marston

----------


## MisCongeniality

Hillsborough River, :)
Very, very nice quotes. I really feel I didn't waste my time. Hope to read more in the future.

misi

----------


## s0ni

I'm glad that you like them.  Mua me c'lodhin mentally kur jam e stresuar.

P.S.  It took me forever to know how to spell Hillsborough river, pleasantly surprised that you remember. :)

----------


## s0ni

*You are not your problems*     

The more you identify yourself with the problems that face you, the more difficult it will be for you to get past them. If your whole identity is wrapped up in your limitations, how can you ever be free of them?

There is a part of you that exists beyond every problem, beyond every limitation. Let that part of you dominate your thoughts, your words, and your actions.

Though you will certainly experience problems, don't allow those problems to define who you are. Operate from a level that is above all the problems, for it is from that perspective that you'll successfully transcend them all.

If you think of yourself as a loser, that is what you'll always be. Yet when you think of yourself as a winner who is experiencing some difficult challenges, you're sure to work your way successfully past those challenges.

See yourself not as a person who has problems, but as a person who creates value out of difficult situations. See the challenges and limitations not as permanent parts of you, but as stepping stones on the path to the fulfillment of your greatest dreams.

You are not your problems and they are not you. You can choose to express your own unique value no matter what your circumstances may be.

-- Ralph Marston

----------


## s0ni

"Hope" is the thing with feathers --
That perches in the soul --
And sings the tune without the words --
And never stops -- at all --

And sweetest -- in the Gale -- is heard --
And sore must be the storm --
That could abash the little Bird
That kept so many warm --

I've heard it in the chillest land --
And on the strangest Sea --
Yet, never, in Extremity,
It asked a crumb -- of Me.

By Emily Dickinson

----------


## MisCongeniality

> Mua me c'lodhin mentally kur jam e stresuar.
> 
> P.S.  It took me forever to know how to spell Hillsborough river, pleasantly surprised that you remember. :)


I like them because they offer sound advice. Sometimes we're put down by friends, colleagues, or loved ones who have wrongly questioned our actions or intentions. Hearing what we think is right from men of such grand stature is REASSUARING that what we believe in is right. 

Hillsborough river? Yeah, how could I forget!!! Memory plays tricks on us, at times. Sometimes we easily forget...and other times, we simply CAN'T. 

Good-day, nature girl :)

----------


## s0ni

Take the attitude of a student, 
never be too big to ask questions, 
never know too much to learn something new.
--Og Mandino  



"As we become curators of our own 
contentment on the Simple Abundance path, 
one of the great payoffs is that we start to 
seek peace and comfort in joyful simplicities. 
Little things begin to mean a lot to us." 
 Sarah Ban Breathnach



_From "Endymion"_

But this is human life: the war, the deeds, 
The disappointment, the anxiety, 
Imagination's struggles, far and nigh, 
All human; bearing in themselves this good, 
That they are still the air the subtle food, 
To make us feel existence. 
--John Keats



If I can stop one heart from breaking,
I shall not live in vain;
If I can ease one life the aching,
Or cool one pain,
Or help one fainting robin
Unto his nest again,
I shall not live in vain.
Emily Dickinson

----------


## Veshtrusja

i like it s0ni, urime per temen. :)

----------


## s0ni

> i like it s0ni, urime per temen. :)


Thanks...feel free to join in.

----------


## s0ni

*Thenie nga Nene Teresa*



I have found the paradox, that if you love until it hurts, 
there can be no more hurt, only more love.  



It is easy to love the people far away. It is not always easy 
to love those close to us. It is easier to give a cup of rice to 
relieve hunger than to relieve the loneliness and pain of 
someone unloved in our own home. Bring love into your home 
for this is where our love for each other must start. 



It is not the magnitude of our actions but 
the amount of love that is put into them that matters. 



Love begins at home, and it is not how much 
we do... but how much love we put in that action.


What we do is less than a drop in the ocean. 
But if it were missing, the ocean would lack something.



Kind words are short and easy to speak, but 
their echoes are truly endless.

----------


## s0ni

April 28th, 1997 - Tirana: a message that Mother Teresa addressed to the Albanian people says: 

My dearest People of Albania
The news of the trouble that has come to our wonderful country has caused me great sorrow. You know I have sent my Sisters to bring tender love and care to the poor. Now it is with great pain in my heart that I hear that lives have been lost and people injured in the violence.
I understand the sufferings of those who have lost their money, but I beg you not to bring even greater suffering to one another. Remember that God has created each one for greater things - to love and to be loved. This is the meaning of life which no suffering can take away from us. That man, that woman, that child is my brother, my sister - and I must love each one as God has loved us.
To be able to love one another, we must pray much, for prayer gives a clean heart and a clean heart can see God in our neighbour. If now we have no peace, it is because we have forgotten how to see God in one another. If each person saw God in his neighbour, do you think we would need guns and bombs?
Mother is praying much for all my dear people of Albania, that each one will learn to love until it hurts and so bring peace to the country and to each heart.
Let us pray
God bless you. Mother Teresa.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*nga libri "The Art Of Happiness: A handbook for living"*

Well, I would regard a compassionate, warm, kindhearted person as healthy. If you maintain a feeling of compassion, loving kindness, then something automatically opens your inner door. Through that, you can communicate much more easily with other people. And that feeling of warmth creates a kind of openness. You'll find that all human beings are just like you, so you'll be able to relate to them more easily."  

"It is felt that a disciplined mind leads to happiness and an undisiplined mind leads to suffering.." "...I'm referring to discipline that's applied in order to overcome your negative qualities."

"... if you wish to overcome that feeling of isolation and loneliness, I think that your underlying attitude makes a tremendous difference. And approacthing others with the thought of compassion in your mind is the best way to do this."

"It is clear that intimacy promotes both physical and psychological well-being." "...the Japanese seem to rely more on frindships to gain intimacy, whereas Americans seekit more in romantic relationships with a boyfriend, girlfriend, or spouse." (NOTE: Read the book for interesting discussion on what is intimacy.)

"I think that empayth is important not only as a means of enhancing compassion, but I think that generally speaking, when dealing with others on any level, if you're having smoe difficulties, it's extremely helpful to be able to try to put yourself in the other person's place and see how you would react to the situation."

----------


## s0ni

*Filling in the details  *  

Accomplishment is largely a matter of creating a vision and then filling in the details. With time, effort and commitment, you can accomplish whatever you make it a priority to accomplish.

First, create the vision. Make it something with real, meaningful value, something that brings you true fulfillment or solves a vexing problem.

Then, begin to fill in all the details. Many of the details will lead to other details, so be sure to fill in all those, too.

Filling in the details is more than just thinking of what they will be. You also must bring those details to life with your actions.

Depending on the scope of your accomplishment, that could take anywhere from a few minutes to several years. Stick with it for whatever amount of time it takes, and the accomplishment you envision will surely come to be.

Dare to create a vision that's the very best you can imagine. Then use your time and effort to fill in all the details, and bring your dream to life.

-- Ralph Marston

----------

